# Battery help



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

My115ah leisure battery was not fully charging from the solar panel. When I checked it at home, I noticed that one of the cells has packed up. I will have to replace it but should I get two smaller batteries and link them, or replace with a similar sized battery. Are there any advantages to using two smaller batteries other than less weight to carry each one?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its better to get 2 x 110 AH batteries if you can get them in, its the storage capacity of the batteries you need in my view


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brockley

One of two batteries is very much an open and well debated subject, everyone has their own reason for one or two or more. Me I am of the school of two deep cycle 6 volt batteries in series as you get better returns. But that become subjective to your charging services, battery charger, solar panels being able to maintain the batteries at their optimum. Then there is the type of battery for replacement Lead Acid, Gell etc and so the debate goes one, you may find this thread useful? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91358-.html


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with Clive about getting the maximum battery amps you can.

If you cannot easily fit a second big battery, measure up the space you do have available and google batteries as they give the dimensions of each model. Find the biggest one for your space.

What might be worth a look at is an offer from Go Outdoors (if still available). They were offering 75 amp hour batteries which were quite compact. If 2 would fit your van, it would give you 150 ah as opposed to 115 ah. They were £49.99 each.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Clive, thanks for the reply, we found the 115ah battery was more than we needed as it only has to power a 10" tv and a small satellite receiver (when needed). My question is about what the advantages are for having two smaller batteries linked together as apposed to the one larger one?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well if one packs up you still have a spare


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would go for the one larger, less to go wrong only 6 cells instead of 12.

peedee


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Really can't make my mind up now :? Are there any reasons in terms of better power or discharge rate one way or the other?


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I think it is generally accepted that one large battery is better than two small ones (because it is made as one unit, the connections are better and it is more robust) but it is not easy to fit, say, a 220Ah battery in many vans. Many people will therefore make the compromise and fit two 110Ah batteries side by side. This won't be the ideal solution but as near enough.

P&L


----------

